# Critical Care Paramedics in Qatar 98k



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey guys, I recently got hired for a position in Qatar, starting salary is $98,000 USD tax free per year (with opportunities for overtime) plus free housing, you can also bring your family if you have one. The schedule is 4 days on 4 days off. I met with the management and some of the team at the EMS World Expo in Las Vegas recently. It seems like a very legit organization (however, I can not promise anything as I have not worked there yet).

  My friend has been working there for a year, says its great. He is also a member of EMTLIFE so I'll try and convince him to answer questions on this thread also. I just thought I would spread the news and answer any questions in case anyone maybe interested, I guess they still need a few guys. Also, they require you be certified as a critical care paramedic in someway, FP-C, CCP-C, CCEMT-P, or something, its flexible due to international hiring. Most medics with critical care certs from most western countries are welcome to apply. A college degree is preferred but not required in all cases. Lastly, you do very little critical care facility transport, its all emergency "fly car" but with additional equipment and expanded scope. Flight opportunities may exists for some eventually.
This is my 3rd contract in the middle east, and by far the best pay, vacation, and contract I have ever signed in the GCC. I am not affiliated with the company in anyway other than a new hire, nor do I receive credit or gain from referring new employees. I am simply sharing the opportunity is all.

Its for this hospital http://www.hmc.org.qa/en/ but you have to apply through these guys http://www.gmrecruiting.com/

**I was not sure if I should post this under employment or international. **


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 17, 2013)

Other than the certs any experience requirements?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 17, 2013)

At least 2 years post qualification/experience as a Paramedic, in a system using RSI, plus the critical care cert, is the minimum to apply from my understanding.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 17, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> At least 2 years post qualification/experience as a Paramedic, in a system using RSI, plus the critical care cert, is the minimum to apply from my understanding.



Damn... Guess I need to move somewhere that does RSI lol


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 17, 2013)

lol, I would still send them an email and ask if your even slightly entertaining the idea. I mean you have your FP-C, so you have training/knowledge in RSI. I would think they would evaluate your overall training, education, and experience.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Oct 17, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, is there usually a foreign language requirement for positions such as this? If Qatar's national language is Arabic...do english speaking paramedics ever have major problems due to a language barrier?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just speaking English. When I worked in Saudi and in UAE, it was the same. They have no real local Paramedics in those countries, only EMT level, so they bring in westerners for that, and a million other jobs. All that oil money they have to throw around.... 
 The language barrier can prove challenging at times, normally the BLS ambulance crew translates for you, or your partner translates(depending on the system). You also start to pick up some rudimentary spoken Arabic pretty damn fast lol. From my understanding on this contract its the BLS crew translating. However, sometimes the locals will speak speak English(at various levels)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 17, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Damn... Guess I need to move somewhere that does RSI lol



Right there with ya brother. Plus I only have a year as a medic and CCEMT-P doesn't start until January then going to sit for either CCP-C or FP-C after that. 

Got me all excited!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> Right there with ya brother. Plus I only have a year as a medic and CCEMT-P doesn't start until January then going to sit for either CCP-C or FP-C after that.
> 
> Got me all excited!



I'm at almost two as a medic... and I have my FP-C lol Maybe I'll make a move soon.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 18, 2013)

Except for the RSI part I'm there. Hmmmm


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 19, 2013)

For all the "RSI guys", I emailed my recruiter and asked the following..._"a couple people have asked me if the 2 years of experience must include working in a system uses RSI or has RSI(Rapid Sequence Intubation) in there scope of practice?"_

 I got the following reply,
_"2 years must be at the same level yes – thus Critical Care / Advanced Life Support paramedic.  They do not necessarily need to have 2 years RSI experience – but they need to be able / current RSI experience."_

Some of the confusion comes from the fact that in many countries other than the United States there are 2 levels of Paramedic, "Intensive care/Critical Care" and "Paramedics", depending on the system and country RSI is reserved for the top level paramedic, which often carry's the title Intensive Care or Critical care. However, our system is different. As long as you explain your the "highest nationally regonized pre-hospital provider" in the U.S. and have a critical care paramedic cert(FP-C,CCP-C,CCEMT-P, something) and explain you have had training in RSI, and that your system does not currently use it, I would think you would be good to go. I can't say for sure, but its worth a shot if your interested.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 19, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> For all the "RSI guys", I emailed my recruiter and asked the following..._"a couple people have asked me if the 2 years of experience must include working in a system uses RSI or has RSI(Rapid Sequence Intubation) in there scope of practice?"_
> 
> I got the following reply,
> _"2 years must be at the same level yes – thus Critical Care / Advanced Life Support paramedic.  They do not necessarily need to have 2 years RSI experience – but they need to be able / current RSI experience."_
> ...



Thanks for the update man!  looks like I need to wait for my FPC creds to come in the mail and then I'll be applying


----------



## Armor10 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Qatar Medic*

Hello all, the last twelve months I have been working as an Independent Practicing Clinician here in Doha, Qatar. Qatar is the country to get the World Cup in 2022. There is a huge push to develop the EMS system here. They need to recruit at least forty more medics at this time. Especially Oregon Medics who have a great reputation out here because of our degree. Everyone knows someone out of work back home, or only working part time, or someone who hates the system back home and desperately wants a change. 

Starting salary is $8300.00 USD per month
You get 45 days of paid holiday off per year to start. (Since those are working days. That's almost three months paid time off a year.)
You get paid round trip tickets home once per year on Qatar Airways back to the US. For yourself and your family. 
You get free housing in a nice three bedroom flat. All utilities paid. (You pay Satellite and Internet)
You get full FREE medical for yourself, and your family.
If you have children, you get a percentage of money paid, toward paid private schooling.

The best part is that there are no taxes here, and if your outside of the US for 330 days. You pay ZERO State, or Federal taxes on your first $96,000. Then your only taxed on the amount over the 96k. 

Working as an Independent Practicing Clinician is seriously the best job I have ever had. Think PA that comes to your house. We work in a two tier system. The Ambulance goes out first, and then if they need one of us, we respond in our Chase vehicle to assist. 
We have very little to no medical over site (Independent Remember) I actually have my own medical practice here. We do carry clinical guidelines, but you don't have to follow them, as long as what your doing is Clinically Acceptable, and you have a reason for deviating from them. They are more there in case you get stuck, or don't know what to do. We carry a wide range of medications, that we would never be able to carry back home. 

We work 16/12hr shifts per month. There is OT available if you want it. But we're caped at 56hrs per month. Not because there's not more OT. But because they still understand that spending time with your family is important. 

Our equipment is all brand new, and State of the Art.
LifePak 15's
Glide Scopes
Fiber Optic Laryngoscopes
Oxylog 3000 plus vents
LUCAS CPR device.

I have been working overseas now for four years. This is by far the best contract I have ever worked on. If your looking for an adventure, fed up with the system back home, or want to save enough money to pay cash for a new home. This could be the job for you! If you have any further questions, or would like to know how to apply. Please feel free to message me. Cheers 

Aaron McCord
Oregon Paramedic/AAS
Independent Practicing Clinician 
Doha, Qatar


----------



## Armor10 (Oct 23, 2013)

I was told that you need a degree with two years of Medic experience. In the absence of a degree, you will need two or three years of documentable Critical Care experience. Either the FP-C, CCEMTP, or MICP. I got hired here with an AAS in Emergency Medicine. 8 years of Lead Paramedic Experience. 3 years of HEMS experience. My Oregon Medic License, and the Mobil Intensive Care Paramedic Course. Yes, you need RSI experience. We do that a lot over here because of all the Traumatic Injuries. RTA's, Fall from Height Etc. Etc. You will see trauma here like no where else.


----------



## FiremanMike (Oct 23, 2013)

What's the actual level of civil unrest and threat of war/terrorism there?


----------



## Armor10 (Oct 23, 2013)

Zero, we have the largest US airbase in the Middle East. There used to be two US Carrier groups of shore. Now only one. My wife and three kids are here, in fact most of the medics have our families here. Ever here of Qatar in the news? Well anything except the World Cup? Then there's your answer. It's safer here then in the US. Drugs are punishable by death. So little to zero drug problems. The did just have a murder. It's the first one in almost a decade. No guns, so no gun violence. We do get the occasional stabbing, or Assault. But that's about it. Crime here is almost non-existent.


----------



## FiremanMike (Oct 23, 2013)

I only see 3 year contracts on that site, are there ever 1 year contracts available?


----------



## Armor10 (Oct 23, 2013)

No, it's pretty expensive and quite a process to get you here. The contract is for three Years. That being said, you can resign after giving 90 days notice. But you will not receive your contract completion bonus, and you will be responsible for the remainder of your furniture allowance and any other outstanding debit.


----------



## FiremanMike (Oct 23, 2013)

Armor10 said:


> No, it's pretty expensive and quite a process to get you here. The contract is for three Years. That being said, you can resign after giving 90 days notice. But you will not receive your contract completion bonus, and you will be responsible for the remainder of your furniture allowance and any other outstanding debit.



That's valid.  Maybe someday..


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 23, 2013)

It should also be noted, what they consider "Critical Care" experience is not what you think. Its not transporting people on intrathoracic balloon pump's, or knowing what gas laws apply to transport of patients in non-pressurized aircraft,  nor does it apply to LVAD's or anything "non emergency" for critical care. "Critical Care" to them in a nutshell appears to be progressive ALS system experience in lieu of what we would consider critical care. So if you have 2 years experience as an American Paramedic in a progressive ALS system and a critical care merit badge of anykind, I would apply. If you have actual critical care experience, then even better.


----------



## WTEngel (Oct 23, 2013)

What's the outlook for physicians?

If you two are still there when I get through with residency (4 more years of formal education, 3 years of residency, and 1-2 years of specialization fellowship...really just around the corner if you think about it) I may want to come play.

Aaron...haven't heard form you in a while. How goes it?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 24, 2013)

WTEngel said:


> What's the outlook for physicians?
> 
> If you two are still there when I get through with residency (4 more years of formal education, 3 years of residency, and 1-2 years of specialization fellowship...really just around the corner if you think about it) I may want to come play.
> 
> Aaron...haven't heard form you in a while. How goes it?



I'll be retired by then running my own bar, Sorry Trav :rofl:


----------



## WTEngel (Oct 24, 2013)

Drinks on you then...

How profitable do you intend to be? I am not being accusatory...let's just say I have seen you put back a few adult beverages...have to remember to save some for the customers!

I responded to your e mail by the way. Eagerly awaiting your response...


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 24, 2013)

yeah sorry I wont assault our response vehicle again. ;-)


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh and to answer your question, the outlook is good. MD pay is $250,000.00 tax free, pretty good considering Paramedic pay is about $98,000.00


----------



## Christopher (Nov 1, 2013)

What do spouses come over as with respect to visa status? Does the visa you come over on restrict taking classes at Qatar University (etc)?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey Christopher, the spouses fall under your visa, so you sponsor/allow them to work ect. I am pretty sure they also go to school in this manner. I'll wait for Armor10 to reply just to make sure.


----------



## Armor10 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hmm, not sure. I do know a lot of people are doing Online course work. I'm actually looking at starting a Bachelors in EMS while I'm here. But it's Online. I do know George Town University offers an extension campus here. But it's ungodly expensive.


----------



## Armor10 (Nov 4, 2013)

Doing great! This place is completely the opposite of that other place. (That shall not be named) The EMS system here is about 30-40 years ahead of that other place. We carry state of the art equipment. LUCAS, Glide Scopes, Fiber Optic Laryngoscopes, LifePak 15's, I stats, Proper Vents Oxylogs 3000 Plus. and a lot more. My family is here, we have a lovely Villa, I have always been paid on time, and paid what I was supposed to be paid. The kids are in school, bought the wife a BMW X5. I'm settled in. I can see myself staying here until the world cup rolls around for sure.


----------



## Christopher (Nov 4, 2013)

Armor10 said:


> Doing great! This place is completely the opposite of that other place. (That shall not be named) The EMS system here is about 30-40 years ahead of that other place. We carry state of the art equipment. LUCAS, Glide Scopes, Fiber Optic Laryngoscopes, LifePak 15's, I stats, Proper Vents Oxylogs 3000 Plus. and a lot more. My family is here, we have a lovely Villa, I have always been paid on time, and paid what I was supposed to be paid. The kids are in school, bought the wife a BMW X5. I'm settled in. I can see myself staying here until the world cup rolls around for sure.



I'm very interested in this opportunity, however, I have had Way Too Much Fun(tm) with visas over the last year for my fiancee. We won't be done with this whole process until sometime in early 2014.

So my last question is, are there citizenship requirements for the spouse? She ain't no 'murrican (she's one of those freedom hating, poutine eatin', socialist healthcare Canarnians).

(_Way Too Much Fun(tm)_ is a registered trademark of the Department of Sarcasm, a sub-department of the US Citizenship and Immigration Service)


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 4, 2013)

***This is not legal advise*** as we are not allowed to give that on EMTLIFE. However, my friend just went down to the court house, signed a marriage agreement with his girlfriend in one of their home countries, had it translated and notarized if applicable, and he was good to go. He made sure to get a prenup also ;-) As long as she is legally your spouse, it should not be a big deal to bring her, but double check with the proper channels, consult someone who can provide legal advise, and ask the recruiter for this contract.


----------



## Christopher (Nov 4, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> ***This is not legal advise*** as we are not allowed to give that on EMTLIFE. However, my friend just went down to the court house, signed a marriage agreement with his girlfriend in one of their home countries, had it translated and notarized if applicable, and he was good to go. He made sure to get a prenup also ;-) As long as she is legally your spouse, it should not be a big deal to bring her, but double check with the proper channels and ask the recruiter for this contract.



Your first bit of advice can potentially be construed as visa fraud in the US depending on where you intend on living after you get married


----------



## Armor10 (Nov 4, 2013)

What your talking about is completely illegal here. Men, and women who are not married are NOT allowed to Co habitate. Now the chances are really small that you are going to get caught. But the prisons here in the Middle East make prisons in the US look like five star resorts. Also it's your families responsibility to feed you! No family, no lunch. I'll give you another example: Unmarried women here who get prego, go to jail! Until they have there baby, then they are both deported. Any women who comes here, or to your flat had better be your wife! All it would take is for your neighbor who always complains that you play your music to loud to call the police, and you'll be on the next episode of Locked up abroad. I think I've made my point.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 4, 2013)

sign a marriage document, takes about 15 minutes and you can do it  in almost any country, even as a tourist, problem solved.


----------



## Christopher (Nov 4, 2013)

Armor10 said:


> What your talking about is completely illegal here. Men, and women who are not married are NOT allowed to Co habitate. Now the chances are really small that you are going to get caught. But the prisons here in the Middle East make prisons in the US look like five star resorts. Also it's your families responsibility to feed you! No family, no lunch. I'll give you another example: Unmarried women here who get prego, go to jail! Until they have there baby, then they are both deported. Any women who comes here, or to your flat had better be your wife! All it would take is for your neighbor who always complains that you play your music to loud to call the police, and you'll be on the next episode of Locked up abroad. I think I've made my point.



What I'm saying is we won't be married/complete with our visa process until late 2014 and thus could not leave until then. Does this change anything?


----------



## Armor10 (Nov 4, 2013)

Not really, you can still come here before then. But she wont be able to until your married officially. Do not have her come and meet you here. Meet in Paris or somewhere else. Not the UAE either, though they are more liberal. Crazier things have happend. No reason to chance it.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 4, 2013)

you guys are talking about 2 different things I think.

1.Visa process for married couples in the U.S. or Canada 
2.Marriage licence
A marriage licence can be obtained in about 15 minutes from your local court house, it does not mean your wife or husband has the right to live in the country you married in, its just a legal marriage document showing you have been married, that is what Qatar wants, not if she is legally allowed to reside in the united states or canada or whatever. They just want to see a document showing your married


----------



## grodyjody (Nov 8, 2013)

*Interview prep?*

What all is involved in the interview process? Would grabbing a study guide for nremt be useful, should I review my ccemt-p books or is it pretty basic stuff? Also can you bring pets? I really love my dog to death, he doesnt seem to mind my boring ambulance stories.


----------



## Armor10 (Nov 8, 2013)

Know your RSI procedure backwards, and forwards. Also be ready to explain and prove your RSI experience. Remember to stress your experience working Independently. There is no Medical Control for you to call here. We're Independent Practicing Clinicians. When they were giving out Villa's here brining your Dog was ok. Now that your in the flats it's a no go. That being said, some people have a few cats as pets, and one or two that are the size of a large cat. Might bark, or growl at things. But I can neither confirm, or deny that.


----------



## grodyjody (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response! I tried to PM you some questions but need 5 posts first... if you get a chance can you shoot me a pm so I dont have to drop lame comments with boring emoticons?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 10, 2013)

I just interviewed a couple months ago, I'll send you a PM, not sure if you can reply though before you do 5 post. Armor10 would probably be better at answering most questions though, since he works there currently.
Do you have a current Critical Care cert of some kind?


----------



## grodyjody (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah its saying i need 3 more posts... I did get  your pm though. I do have a CCEMT-P thats current I need to recert in the next month though, I dont think thats going to be hard though.


----------



## grodyjody (Nov 10, 2013)

I have read a lot of blogs and stuff and it all sounds like a good deal from what i can find


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 10, 2013)

yeah cool, the CCEMT-P should be fine, that is what I have. Just make sure to keep it current. Have you worked in the middle east before?


----------



## grodyjody (Nov 10, 2013)

No I lived in germany for a couple years but not as a civilian, I love travel so this seems like a no brainer


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ya cool, well good luck to you man, hope to see you over there. Apparently we are still short on people. Feel free to spread the word or ask anymore questions here. I am really looking forward to it, and also seeing my old friend "Armor10" again... Hes pretty much my polar opposite.

You figure, the pay is about $100,000 tax free, and your hosing is paid for... so you bank most of that.


----------



## Armor10 (Nov 16, 2013)

Instead of "Polar opposite." I prefer "Really Cool Starwars Guy."


----------



## Dougw133 (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been looking into Dubai Qatar for over 2 years. Im experienced. Either I get no response from the inquires or they are literally fake. Hows did you come upon this opportunity?


----------



## Armor10 (Nov 25, 2013)

Seriously? We need another 40 people. But we only higher US, Canadian, Australian, or South African Medics. I'm guessing your not from one of these places.


----------



## Dougw133 (Nov 25, 2013)

I am US National Registry, Current PALS, ACLS. Spent 4 years time on Medic 10 with the Philadelphia fire department. I have decent Resume.


----------



## Armor10 (Nov 25, 2013)

I was told that you need a degree with two years of Medic experience. In the absence of a degree, you will need two or three years of documentable Critical Care experience. Either the FP-C, CCEMTP, or MICP. I got hired here with an AAS in Emergency Medicine. 8 years of Lead Paramedic Experience. 3 years of HEMS experience. My Oregon Medic License, and the Mobil Intensive Care Paramedic Course.


----------



## Dougw133 (Nov 25, 2013)

Armor10 said:


> I was told that you need a degree with two years of Medic experience. In the absence of a degree, you will need two or three years of documentable Critical Care experience. Either the FP-C, CCEMTP, or MICP. I got hired here with an AAS in Emergency Medicine. 8 years of Lead Paramedic Experience. 3 years of HEMS experience. My Oregon Medic License, and the Mobil Intensive Care Paramedic Course.



PA doesnt truly recognice "CC Paramedic". We're all MICP's. I have 12 years, 8 as lead medic. All years were 911/trans/HEMS systems, again 4 being the busiest ALS system in the Nation. I do not have a degree. Not a common thing when I went through school.


----------



## Armor10 (Nov 25, 2013)

Ya, that's the problem then. You have to remember that to be a medic in almost all the rest of the world you need a BA. We're considered Independent Practicing Clinicians here. (Think PA who comes to your home.) Oregon is still the only state to require a Medic degree. I had to have a side by side comparison done with my Oregon AAS and the British Bacholor program. We actually have more classroom time, and they have more on the job training. It's strange I know. But they get a Bacholors out of it some how. If you invested in a CCEMT-P course, or took the FP-C. You would qualify to work here from what it sounds. It's almost 100k a year here so it's a good investment.


----------



## Armor10 (Nov 25, 2013)

But remember, if your a cookbook medic, only do something because the paper says so, then don't come. We have almost zero medical over site, and actually have our own medical practice (Independent remember).You have to be on the top of your game. You know the annoying medic at the station who seems to know everything, and is always reading studies? Ya, that's the guy were looking for here.


----------



## WTEngel (Nov 25, 2013)

For practicing independently I think the degree requirements sound a bit soft...I would think a bachelor's at a minimum, with a BS in science plus 5+ years relevant experience sounding like a good entry point...

Just my two cents, which is worth exactly what you paid for it...


----------



## Dougw133 (Nov 25, 2013)

Armor10 said:


> Ya, that's the problem then. You have to remember that to be a medic in almost all the rest of the world you need a BA. We're considered Independent Practicing Clinicians here. (Think PA who comes to your home.) Oregon is still the only state to require a Medic degree. I had to have a side by side comparison done with my Oregon AAS and the British Bacholor program. We actually have more classroom time, and they have more on the job training. It's strange I know. But they get a Bacholors out of it some how. If you invested in a CCEMT-P course, or took the FP-C. You would qualify to work here from what it sounds. It's almost 100k a year here so it's a good investment.



Thanks for the info. When you round up the amount of hours put into my year and a half course it equates to about 3 years of typical college hours spread out. Im not concerned. Soon enough there's either going to be a lot of happy people, and a lot of PO'd people because at some point when we're removed from Allied Health to Professional, we're going to have to be licensed nationally. So people will be grandfathered or forced to go back to school.


----------



## Dougw133 (Nov 25, 2013)

WTEngel said:


> For practicing independently I think the degree requirements sound a bit soft...I would think a bachelor's at a minimum, with a BS in science plus 5+ years relevant experience sounding like a good entry point...
> 
> Just my two cents, which is worth exactly what you paid for it...



You have to consider the economy. Good or bad I don't know too many people who are going to spend that exorbitant amount of money to earn a BS and come out to be paid 15/hr. It's nuts.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey Doug,
Yeah you need a critical care certification to apply, most guys use CCEMT-P or FP-C, however I think you said you have an MICP right? I believe that is accepted. Just scan your MICP paper and show it to recruiting, they will let you know if its accepted or not. I think you may be fine(but you need to ask recruiting)


----------



## Armor10 (Nov 25, 2013)

I agree, I'm going to start my Bachelors of Science this winter. I only have three terms with the bridge from my AAS. Every medic in the US could benefit from more schooling. Doug, I'm not sure where if any MICP is recognized anymore. CCEMTP and the FPC seems to be the latest and greatest. Both are on my to do list soon.


----------



## Dougw133 (Nov 25, 2013)

Armor10 said:


> I agree, I'm going to start my Bachelors of Science this winter. I only have three terms with the bridge from my AAS. Every medic in the US could benefit from more schooling. Doug, I'm not sure where if any MICP is recognized anymore. CCEMTP and the FPC seems to be the latest and greatest. Both are on my to do list soon.



I totally agree more schooling is a benefit to us all. However, there not compensating very many paramedics for it. There was a bill introduced to the house representatives in Pennsylvania 3 years ago. It was to rid Paramedic of Allied Health and make it a recognized profession, with the nation following suit. Reps started asking questions. The most common was "So whats the difference between them and a nurse?" Obviously school and pay. Why spend 4 years for BS as a medic when you can just be a PHRN? That seems to be what is the debate now here in PA with the philly fire EMS chief Touchstone heading up the push. As with anything, compensation is the only thing standing in the way. Im sure if physicians could make 150'000 a year on an Ambulance we'd have them. 

Alaska has MICP licensed. The issue with CCP is that in most states it doesnt make a difference. You still operate within the same protocols. This is why I am tired of paying my dues and refreshing my National Registry. We've seen literally no change in the last 10 years in how this nation operates EMS unilaterally. I'll look into if I can find FPC around here.

Didnt mean to stray so far off topic. I appreciate the info. Would you mind PM'ing me the info of the company?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 25, 2013)

yeah as Armor said FPC and CCEMTP being the most popular ways, if they do not accept your MICP its not the end of the world to sit through a 2 week CCEMTP course, or take no course at all and just challenge the FP-C exam via computer testing. It will require some review though.


----------



## medicaustik (Dec 4, 2013)

This seems like a really nice gig. The 3 year contract is a bit of a turn off.. but certainly worth considering at that salary.

Those benefits are awfully nice too.

Welp, guess I ought to go ahead and sign up for the CCP-C exam.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 4, 2013)

you don't need to do the 3 years, if you do not complete the 3 year contract you just lose your "end of contract bonus" and any "furniture allowance" you where given is prorated. Those are an incentive to stay, but many people on these contracts leave before the time on the contract. I believe you have to give 90 days notice though to leave on good terms before the 3 years.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Dec 4, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> you don't need to do the 3 years, if you do not complete the 3 year contract you just lose your "end of contract bonus" and any "furniture allowance" you where given is prorated. Those are an incentive to stay, but many people on these contracts leave before the time on the contract. I believe you have to give 90 days notice though to leave on good terms before the 3 years.



Does the end of contract bonus and furniture allowance amount to a lot of lost money? Do you mind giving a ballpark?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 4, 2013)

On my previous 2 contracts each was around 1 months salary.


----------



## Armor10 (Dec 4, 2013)

If you left in the first year, you would be out about 20k. That's just a rough estimate/Guess. Might be more, might be less. But no one says you have to take the furniture allowance. But be prepaired to eat out every night, and sleep on the floor until you can purchase your own bed, appliances etc. This is a great contract, but most people don't really start saving any money until after the first year. The start up costs are quite high, especially with a family.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 4, 2013)

Armor10 said:


> If you left in the first year, you would be out about 20k. That's just a rough estimate/Guess. Might be more, might be less. But no one says you have to take the furniture allowance. But be prepaired to eat out every night, and sleep on the floor until you can purchase your own bed, appliances etc. This is a great contract, but most people don't really start saving any money until after the first year. The start up costs are quite high, especially with a family.


Both my previous contracts where for 1 year and paid much less. I still managed to save over 40k USD in a savings account. Its all about how you manage your money.


----------



## medicaustik (Dec 6, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Both my previous contracts where for 1 year and paid much less. I still managed to save over 40k USD in a savings account. Its all about how you manage your money.



Wow.

As a single guy in his 20s.. is there an expat community to hang out with?

Does said community have any women amongst it that a guy could go out with?

Also, about the need for a critical care cert, is there any flexibility being offered for those who are still working on achieving their cert? It doesn't seem like there would be, but it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Armor10 (Dec 7, 2013)

You have to remember where you are mate. Even though Qatar is coming along, and the legal system is slowly catching up, and it's still way more liberal than say Saudi Arabia. It is still against the law for unmarried men, and women to date etc. If your girlfriend became pregnant, you both can be jailed. Or you could find yourself getting married.

"Others are excused from jail time if the father of the baby agrees to marry the mother."

See below:

http://dohanews.co/facing-jail-unmarried-pregnant-women-in-qatar-left/

There are plenty of Expat people to hang out with, and yes dating does happen here. (But Absolutely not with any of the locals period!) But usually with people from other Western Countries, and you have to be very careful. 98% of the time it's not a problem. But your neighbour, who told you to turn your music down, and you told him to go to hell. Well he just witnessed you taking your girlfriend to your flat. He knows you're not married, so he calls the police....see where I'm going here. It's easy to forget you're not in a Western Country here. It's very open to an extent....Just be careful. 

You need your Critical Care Cert in hand before applying.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 7, 2013)

medicaustik said:


> Wow.
> 
> As a single guy in his 20s.. is there an expat community to hang out with?
> 
> ...



Your gonna get a lot more girls on that cruise ship job probably, lol. Armor10 is correct about everything, including the critical care certification. However, you can knock out a CCEMTP course in 2 weeks or just challenge the FP-C exam with no class at all(but lots of self study)

 I would just like to clarify though, you can drink in bars and talk to western women. People still date, in Dubai I checked into hotels with my girlfriend, took her out to dinner and to bars, not a big deal, maybe a slight risk, but it was never an issue for me. However, there can be repercussions if your not smart about it. You gotta be smart about the local customs, laws, ect and respect them when in public. Public displays of affection are frowned upon and sex out of marriage is illegal technically. Also the number of foreign females in their 20's who are there, who are not married, are low(excluding locals). A lot of my previous colleagues met Filipino and Thai girls, dated them, then married them lol. Big workforce of Filipino people there, great people to.

Frankly, I am just excited to work with Armor10 again, hes sort of like a paramedic demigod sent to the middle east to heal its citizens.


----------



## Armor10 (Dec 7, 2013)

"Frankly, I am just excited to work with Armor10 again, hes sort of like a paramedic demigod sent to the middle east to heal its citizens."

Thanks Mate, I try.


----------



## dutemplar (Feb 10, 2014)

*G'day*

My apologies on resurrecting an old thread.  Apparently I've been shortlisted since September-ish for an interview which will probably be happening next weekend via Skype after they do in person recruiting in South Africa.

Any suggestions or advice?  I'm quite interested, have a varied background of ALS, Fire, Rescue, Military and CCEMTP.  No degree, though about 72 credits towards a BS.

Currently engaged.  She would likely be remaining in the US to finish out her term as a school nurse at the very least.  Might consider a similar position but isn't a hospital/ floor nurse.  Copy that the wedding would have to occur before she joined.

David


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 11, 2014)

David, be VERY CAREFUL! Here is my post from another thread.
***WARNING***
Watch out for this company. Your recruitment offer is not worth the paper its written on and Hamad Medical Corporation are liars. I applied 10 months ago for a Critical Care Paramedic position, I was hired 6 months ago and signed my recruitment offer. My offer was suddenly canceled 2 days ago. This was right before my estimated start date.

All my belongings are packed in boxes, notice has been given to my apartment, I have rejected other contracts and offers of employment, I have spent thousands of dollars, and 9 months on required preparations for this. I got dumped like a sack of door knobs right before the start date I was given. I am not the only one, I spoke to another expat colleague of mine, he had the same thing happen! They say they want Critical Care Paramedics from the USA, but they don't. I hope no one else falls victim to there lies like I did. 

I have been a member of this forum for almost 9 years, and an expat medic in the middle east for 3 years, working in 3 previous middle eastern countries. I have never had an employer do this before, I have had recruitment offers canceled, but never like this. The international western expat community for Paramedics is small, so I hope word gets out. There are plenty of other opportunities for Paramedics, so don't waste your time...




dutemplar said:


> My apologies on resurrecting an old thread.  Apparently I've been shortlisted since September-ish for an interview which will probably be happening next weekend via Skype after they do in person recruiting in South Africa.
> 
> Any suggestions or advice?  I'm quite interested, have a varied background of ALS, Fire, Rescue, Military and CCEMTP.  No degree, though about 72 credits towards a BS.
> 
> ...


----------



## dutemplar (Feb 11, 2014)

Roger that, and alrighty then.  Interesting.  They've been on a monumental recruiting binge for ages and that could explain why.

Previously there was a lot of interest in the Qatar area, is that still a recruiting area?  Any suggestions?  I would prefer an area that is interesting and capable f taking the fiancée/ wife along.  Sorry to hear how hard you're gotten (ahem)!


----------



## dixie_flatline (Feb 11, 2014)

How stingy are they in Qatar about booze?

edit: Nevermind, should have read all the way to the end.  That sucks dude.


----------



## BKKMedik (Mar 15, 2014)

*Living*

Armor10 and ExpatMedic,

Hey guys, I'm a fellow expat CC medic currently working in Bangkok, Thailand. I am very interested in the job posting but had a question prior to applying. If I were offered a position I would be moving with my wife and daughter. I have visited Doha and know that it is an expensive place. Do you find the salary sufficient to live off of and put money away? Would it be sufficient for a family? Stay safe out there guys!

Thanks!


----------



## BKKMedik (Mar 15, 2014)

*Living*

This sucks! I was excited for this


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ya, here is one of the many forms you will sign which are not worth the paper they are written on, such as this offer of employment. Also they do not mention the fact that you do not work 4 days on 4 days off. Some weeks you work 5 days on without overtime pay. Since a shift is 12 hours long, that is a 60 hour work week with no OT pay.


----------



## Badiar (Nov 19, 2014)

Does some body with positive PPD but negative x-ray could be hired by HMC in Qatar?


----------



## Krzysztof (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi lovely people 

I have recently received info about job I applied in Doha as a Paramedic and would like to know your opinion if is good or bad for family of 2 adults and 2 kids:

*Ambulance Paramedic Grade 108  *Tax free basic salary. From 5600 QAR up to 10250 QAR per month. 
3 Year contract (renewable)

Single and family contracts available. Generous Tax free basic salary.

*Additional to the basic salary you will also receive added benefits such as:*

+ Free fully furnished accommodation provided/ or housing allowance.

+ Transport allowance of 1250 QAR per month added to your basic salary. 

 + Free "round trip" (to and from home country) flight tickets on joining, annual leave, and on repatriation. For those with family contract offered this will be also be applicable for your family (wife and up to 3 children up to 18 years old).

+ End of Service Award (at end of contract) which is one month's salary for each year worked.

Etc. _The benefits outlined here are those that apply to most employees.

Take care and be safe _


----------



## FNGperpetual (Dec 18, 2018)

This sounds legit. I am working on my BS in Emergency Health Science,  then i will apply when i graduate.


----------



## LYNNEPEACOCK (Apr 16, 2019)

Armor10 said:


> *Qatar Medic*
> 
> Hello all, the last twelve months I have been working as an Independent Practicing Clinician here in Doha, Qatar. Qatar is the country to get the World Cup in 2022. There is a huge push to develop the EMS system here. They need to recruit at least forty more medics at this time. Especially Oregon Medics who have a great reputation out here because of our degree. Everyone knows someone out of work back home, or only working part time, or someone who hates the system back home and desperately wants a change.
> 
> ...




Hi Aaron

This is something I am interested in doing.   Any chance you can point me in the correct direction please?

Thanks Lynne


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 20, 2019)

LYNNEPEACOCK said:


> Hi Aaron
> 
> This is something I am interested in doing.   Any chance you can point me in the correct direction please?
> 
> Thanks Lynne


That’s a nearly 6 year old post you’re replying to. 
Head over to the international sub-forum for the latest updates in that area of interest. 
We have a few members working contract gigs overseas currently that may be helpful to you.


----------



## LYNNEPEACOCK (Apr 21, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> That’s a nearly 6 year old post you’re replying to.
> Head over to the international sub-forum for the latest updates in that area of interest.
> We have a few members working contract gigs overseas currently that may be helpful to you.


Thank you, where will I find the companies that recruit?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 22, 2019)

The best and the brightest. 
...Good luck.


----------



## Preston11 (Nov 9, 2019)

Armor10 said:


> *Qatar Medic*
> 
> Hello all, the last twelve months I have been working as an Independent Practicing Clinician here in Doha, Qatar. Qatar is the country to get the World Cup in 2022. There is a huge push to develop the EMS system here. They need to recruit at least forty more medics at this time. Especially Oregon Medics who have a great reputation out here because of our degree. Everyone knows someone out of work back home, or only working part time, or someone who hates the system back home and desperately wants a change.
> 
> ...


I would like to know the process i need to take to apply and how if you could please email me at mcmillanpreston111@gmail.com I would really appreciate it


----------

